# Five Times More Children Committed Suicide Than Died of COVID-19 During Lockdown: UK Study



## JonDouglas (Jul 17, 2021)

Epoch Times:  Five Times More Children Committed Suicide Than Died of COVID-19 During Lockdown: UK Study

_Five times more children and young people committed suicide than died of COVID-19 during the first year of the pandemic in the United Kingdom, according to a study, which also concluded that lockdowns are more detrimental to children’s health than the virus itself._​​_Researchers with the University College London, the University of York, the University of Liverpool, and the University of Bristol found in a study (pdf) that has not yet been peer-reviewed that the CCP (Chinese Communist Party) virus, otherwise known as the coronavirus, doesn’t appear to present a significant risk to children as compared with other age groups._​​_The study concluded: “The risk of removal of CYP (children and young people) from their normal activities across education and social events may prove a greater risk than that of SARS-CoV-2 itself.” SARS-CoV-2 is another name for the CCP virus._​​The next time someone or some group tells you to lockdown, you might want to ask some hard questions, if not give them the boot.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 17, 2021)

Can't read the article without creating an account.  No thanks.  I was able to read the pdf, and there was no reference to childhood suicide


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 17, 2021)

CCP virus? Sounds rather slanted to me.

My question is how many children and young people committed suicide during the lockdown and how does that compare to typical suicide rates? How is the (implied) causal link between lockdown and suicide established?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 17, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> CCP virus? Sounds rather slanted to me.
> 
> My question is how many children and young people committed suicide during the lockdown and how does that compare to typical suicide rates? How is the (implied) causal link between lockdown and suicide established?





Buckeye said:


> Can't read the article without creating an account.  No thanks.  I was able to read the pdf, and there was no reference to childhood suicide


There are several articles online. Just search "child suicide during pandemic".


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 17, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> There are several articles online. Just search "child suicide during pandemic".



It would appear they're just not interested in hearing about this (doesn't fit the narrative?) and use the fact that multiple studies were involved in the article as an excuse.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2021)

The Epoch Times 
The name says it all


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 17, 2021)

Pepper said:


> The Epoch Times
> The name says it all


When  you can't or won't address the story and attack the source instead - that's what says all.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2021)

*The Epoch Times is a far-right international multi-language newspaper and media company affiliated with the Falun Gong new religious movement.The newspaper, based in New York City, is part of the Epoch Media Group, which also operates New Tang Dynasty (NTD) Television. The Epoch Times has websites in 35 countries but is blocked in mainland China.

The Epoch Times opposes the Chinese Communist Party, promotes far-right politicians in Europe, and has backed President Donald Trump in the U.S.; a 2019 report by NBC News showed it to be the second-largest funder of pro-Trump Facebook advertising after the Trump campaign.

The Epoch Media Group's news sites and YouTube channels have spread conspiracy theories such as QAnon and anti-vaccine misinformation.In 2020, the New York Times called it a "global-scale misinformation machine".The Epoch Times frequently promotes other Falun Gong affiliated groups, such as the performing arts company Shen Yun.

-wikipedia-*


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> When  you can't or won't address the story and attack the source instead - that's what says all.


To you maybe.  If the same information can be given by a reputable source I will read it there.  Saying what says it all to you gives you the excuse to quote from questionable sources leaning so far right they fell off a cliff.  But you know that.

https://www.theatlantic.com/politic...imes-a-mysterious-pro-trump-newspaper/617645/


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 17, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *The Epoch Times is a far-right international multi-language newspaper and media company affiliated with the Falun Gong new religious movement.The newspaper, based in New York City, is part of the Epoch Media Group, which also operates New Tang Dynasty (NTD) Television. The Epoch Times has websites in 35 countries but is blocked in mainland China.
> 
> The Epoch Times opposes the Chinese Communist Party, promotes far-right politicians in Europe, and has backed President Donald Trump in the U.S.; a 2019 report by NBC News showed it to be the second-largest funder of pro-Trump Facebook advertising after the Trump campaign.
> 
> ...



My recommendation to you and others is to pay more attention to the story and its references and less to who publishes the article.  As I sad to someone else, denigration the source instead of addressing the story tells all,  most especially when you try to label the source as too right or left wing.  That would suggest you can't digest news that doesn't fit your leanings.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 17, 2021)

Suicide among children during Covid-19 pandemic:​https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7500342/

https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20210210/child-suicides-rising-during-lockdown

https://www.usnews.com/news/health-...g-during-lockdown-watch-for-the-warning-signs

https://www.npr.org/sections/health...-pandemic-may-be-driving-up-kids-suicide-risk

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/24/us/politics/student-suicides-nevada-coronavirus.html


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 17, 2021)

Pepper said:


> To you maybe.  If the same information can be given by a reputable source I will read it there.  Saying what says it all to you gives you the excuse to quote from questionable sources leaning so far right they fell off a cliff.  But you know that.


Thanks for letting us know you only accept information from the left.  Personally, I  do information,not left or right


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Thanks for letting us know you only accept information from the left.  Personally, I don't do information,not left or right


From the left?  Is it only right or left to you?  What about the center?  If it's not right then it is only left?  Or vice-versa?  No, there are still good journalists who value their reputations as well as search for truth.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 17, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Thanks for letting us know you only accept information from the left.  Personally, I don't do information,not left or right



The truth finally comes out..


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 17, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Suicide among children during Covid-19 pandemic:​https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7500342/
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20210210/child-suicides-rising-during-lockdown
> 
> ...



Nice work!  LOL you beat me to it.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 17, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> The truth finally comes out..


It's interesting how fast you jumped on my typo.  I suppose asking, "did you make a typo" didn't enter your thought process.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 17, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> It's interesting how fast you jumped on my typo.  I suppose asking, "did you make a typo" didn't enter your thought process.


lol - that's know as a Freudian slip, not a typo


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 17, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> lol - that's know as a Freudian slip, not a typo


Do you always go for the snarky, personal put down on typos and ingore the fact that seniors often have some degree of arthritis and/or carpel tunnel?  You might want to think about that before you pounce.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 17, 2021)

Here's where the lying and the dishonesty come in:
+++++++++++++++++++++
Five times more children and young people committed suicide than died of COVID-19 during the first year of the pandemic in the United Kingdom, according to a study, which also concluded that lockdowns are more detrimental to children’s health than the virus itself.

Researchers with the University College London, the University of York, the University of Liverpool, and the University of Bristol found in a study (pdf) that has not yet been peer-reviewed that the CCP (Chinese Communist Party) virus, otherwise known as the coronavirus, doesn’t appear to present a significant risk to children as compared with other age groups.

The study concluded: “The risk of removal of CYP (children and young people) from their normal activities across education and social events may prove a greater risk than that of SARS-CoV-2 itself.” SARS-CoV-2 is another name for the CCP virus.
++++++++++++++++++++++
The "study" mentioned in the first and last paragraph are NOT the same study cited in the middle paragraph.  That actual study cited in the middle paragraph, per the pdf, looked at co-morbidities to evaluate the the impact of Covid alone in children.  It comes as no surprise that children are not at a great risk.

"Figures don't lie, but liars can figure."


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 17, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Do you always go for the snarky, personal put down on typos and ingore the fact that seniors often have some degree of arthritis and/or carpel tunnel?  You might want to think about that before you pounce.



Coming from you, of all people??  That's rich, as we used to say.  Do you even read your own posts?


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 17, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Here's where the lying and the dishonesty come in:
> +++++++++++++++++++++
> Five times more children and young people committed suicide than died of COVID-19 during the first year of the pandemic in the United Kingdom, according to a study, which also concluded that lockdowns are more detrimental to children’s health than the virus itself.
> 
> ...


LOL maybe you should start a thread on putting down the Epoch times before you lean so far that you fall over.


----------



## chic (Jul 17, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Epoch Times:  Five Times More Children Committed Suicide Than Died of COVID-19 During Lockdown: UK Study
> 
> _Five times more children and young people committed suicide than died of COVID-19 during the first year of the pandemic in the United Kingdom, according to a study, which also concluded that lockdowns are more detrimental to children’s health than the virus itself._​​_Researchers with the University College London, the University of York, the University of Liverpool, and the University of Bristol found in a study (pdf) that has not yet been peer-reviewed that the CCP (Chinese Communist Party) virus, otherwise known as the coronavirus, doesn’t appear to present a significant risk to children as compared with other age groups._​​_The study concluded: “The risk of removal of CYP (children and young people) from their normal activities across education and social events may prove a greater risk than that of SARS-CoV-2 itself.” SARS-CoV-2 is another name for the CCP virus._​​The next time someone or some group tells you to lockdown, you might want to ask some hard questions, if not give them the boot.


Yes, I know and have been saying this from the start but it doesn't fit the "narrative" so no one wants to hear.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 17, 2021)

chic said:


> Yes, I know and have been saying this from the start but it doesn't fit the "narrative" so no one wants to hear.


It's a shopworn tactic when they don't like what the article says.  Attack the source and then attack, by whatever means, the person who posted it.  Some jump right in without asking questions or thinking there may be other articles saying the same thing.  It's really laughable to watch.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2021)

Nope, JonD.  Becky proved it.  You used that particular source so you can say, again (yawn) Attack the source blah blah.  You are a smart, erudite man and you use this tactic a lot.  You knew you had a choice of links and, IMO, chose Epoch Times for the sake of starting this familiar drama-yama.


----------



## chic (Jul 17, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> It's a shopworn tactic when they don't like what the article says.  Attack the source and then attack, by whatever means, the person who posted it.  Some jump right in without asking questions or thinking there may be other articles saying the same thing.  It's really laughable to watch.


It's sad. I know a cop in FL where BF travels who says his dept. handles up to 15 suicides a day amongst kids aged 11 - 16. No one cares about this terrible loss.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2021)

chic said:


> It's sad. I know a cop in FL where BF travels who says his dept. handles up to 15 suicides a day amongst kids aged 11 - 16. *No one cares about this terrible loss*.


No one?  That's a leap.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 17, 2021)

Ignoring all the misinformation floating around on the Internet and Social Media, regarding the effects these lockdowns are having on young children, I can speak from Experience.  We have 4 Great Grandchildren, ages 10 thru 16, and this pandemic and the interruptions to their schools and daily lives has been quite stressful for them...And their parents.  We have all pitched in to help them try to maintain some degree of normalcy and scheduled extra activities for them to keep their minds off not being able to mingle with their friends and attend normal school classes. 

We, and our adult kids, regularly bring them to our places, and take them shopping, staying overnight, and any other things that they like to do.  Our oldest will be staying with us for a few days this coming week, and we will probably be running around quite a bit. 

Having support from the whole family seems to be helping them stay focused, and not spending any time brooding.  Our local schools are planning on reopening for in school classes in a few weeks, with some modifications to classroom sizes, and possibly some "mask" requirements, but just being around their classmates and friends will probably be a big help.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 17, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Ignoring all the misinformation floating around on the Internet and Social Media, regarding the effects these lockdowns are having on young children, I can speak from Experience.  We have 4 Great Grandchildren, ages 10 thru 16, and this pandemic and the interruptions to their schools and daily lives has been quite stressful for them...And their parents.  We have all pitched in to help them try to maintain some degree of normalcy and scheduled extra activities for them to keep their minds off not being able to mingle with their friends and attend normal school classes.
> 
> We, and our adult kids, regularly bring them to our places, and take them shopping, staying overnight, and any other things that they like to do.  Our oldest will be staying with us for a few days this coming week, and we will probably be running around quite a bit.
> 
> Having support from the whole family seems to be helping them stay focused, and not spending any time brooding.  Our local schools are planning on reopening for in school classes in a few weeks, with some modifications to classroom sizes, and possibly some "mask" requirements, but just being around their classmates and friends will probably be a big help.


It is with not just a little sadness that I watched the whole covid fiasco wreck a (seemingly) once-happy family down the street from us.  Parents lost their jobs, children lost their school experiences, stress and strain led to a divorce and home had to be sold.  Worst of all was the children crying about having to leave.  The place was a child's dreamland with a treehouse, animal pens, playhouse and other things their father had built for them.  The little kid in me empathized heavily with those children.


----------

